# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  pergola size

## goldyboy65

hi all after some advice I want to build. a pergola 6.8 m wide this side will bolt onto fascia bolted into mtgambier stone the length of pergola will be 7m height about 3m any problem with this size what size posts and beams will I need. attaching he fascia board to wall. aredyna bolts best fo stone. thanks in advance

----------

